# Doe Removing Fur From Nest After Kindling?? Why???



## stevin (Dec 2, 2016)

My Silver Fox Doe (1st time mom) gave birth to 9 kits yesterday. From day 28 thru day 30 she refused to use the nestbox that i placed in the sleeping area of her hutch. So on day 30 i removed the nestbox and stuffed that area which is roughly 18" x 24" with hay, lots of hay! The next day she finally prepared a nest and shortly afterward had the kits. She pulled lots of fur, but the majority of it was out in the cage area of the hutch. So i collected as much of the pulled fur off the cage floor and placed it over the kits to keep them warm. Here in New England it's been getting a lil chilly at night. Anyways, this morning i go to check on my rabbits and i noticed that there was lots of fur on the cage floor again. My initial thought was that she had pulled more fur, but when i opened the door to the sleeping/nesting area i saw that she removed most of the fur off of the kits. Is there a reason for this? Was she planning on feeding the kits and putting the fur back on them afterwards? Or is this just inexperience on her part? Should this be of any concern? 

Thank you!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 2, 2016)

Congrats on the kits.  How do the kits look-are their bellies full and are they warm?  Hard to say what she is thinking 

@samssimonsays @Bunnylady @Pearce Pastures


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 2, 2016)

I have no clue... She may just be confused. First time moms do some quirky things some times. I would place it back over them and see what happens.


----------



## stevin (Dec 2, 2016)

i'll be going home for lunch and checking. hoping to see some round bellies when i get there. 

My other Silver Fox doe (also 1st time mom) had 5 kits on Thanksgiving and those are growing like weeds! Their bellies are always nice and round.


----------



## stevin (Dec 2, 2016)

Thats exactly what i did, i picked up as much as i could off the wire and placed the fur back on the kits.
fingers crossed that she gets the hint....


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 2, 2016)

If you are concerned, take the kits in a nest box into the house and let her feed them twice a day.


----------



## stevin (Dec 2, 2016)

got home for lunch and checked up on the rabbits, so far so good. they are still covered up and very lively! couldn't really tell if they had a full belly or not, i'm still new at this....


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 2, 2016)

That is great! Mom will feed twice a day and she may uncover them during her nightime feeding so be sure to check again later.


----------



## stevin (Dec 2, 2016)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!
pics soon to come...


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 2, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 3, 2016)

She may have thought you covered up the kits with too much fur. Too much fur could smother the kits, or cause the dam not to be able too feed them. With rabbits, usually mamma knows best, so try to interfere as little as possible. Good luck with your litter!!


----------

